# For what it is worth. Cherry time again.



## Arne (Jul 1, 2014)

Pick a bunch of pie cherries nite before last, pitted and bagged for the freezer. About 16 lbs. Picked some more yesterday, had thrown the seeds in a small bucket. Went to put the new seeds in the bucket and the little liquid that was in with the seeds from the day before was fermenting away. Seems like I usually can't get yeast to start that fast using store bought stuff. Course, it was in the middle 80's temp. wise. Anyway, another couple of pickings and it will be time to thaw em out and get them fermenting. Arne.


----------



## Turock (Jul 1, 2014)

You're lucky you have cherries---I don't think there was ONE cherry in all of Ohio this year. My wild trees didn't even have blooms this spring. The Eastern Redbuds didn't even bloom!!


----------



## Arne (Jul 2, 2014)

Turock said:


> You're lucky you have cherries---I don't think there was ONE cherry in all of Ohio this year. My wild trees didn't even have blooms this spring. The Eastern Redbuds didn't even bloom!!


 
Ours got hit pretty hard. Last year on the 3rd and 4th of July I picked over 50 lbs from the one tree with lots left for the birds. This year I am going to be lucky to get 30 lbs. The frost was here at just the wrong time. Anyway, mite have to do elderberries this year. They are really setting on. Lost all my strawberries a couple of years ago. They just winterkilled. Will be looking for apple juice later on. We are getting some rain, have a great crop of mosquitoes. Anybody want some, I can send em your way. One of the few good things about the drought of the last few years, we didn't have many skeeters. Arne.


----------



## fivebk (Jul 2, 2014)

hey Arne,

If you have that many mosquitoes .......... Round them all up and start a batch of Skeeter pee!!!! Lol!!!

We have tons of elderberries here this year too!

BOB


----------



## Arne (Jul 7, 2014)

fivebk said:


> hey Arne,
> 
> If you have that many mosquitoes .......... Round them all up and start a batch of Skeeter pee!!!! Lol!!!
> 
> ...


 

Thought about it, but you ever try milking a herd of skeeters?? How's it going, Bob? You coming out for a songfest this summer?? Arne.


----------



## aryoung1980 (Jul 7, 2014)

I've picked almost 8 lbs of pie cherries (montmorency I believe) from my tree so far. This will be my first attempt at making a cherry wine. 

May I ask how many pounds of cherries you use per gallon of wine? I've been reading a lot of recipes which range from 3-10 pounds with 5-6 being the most common. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## fivebk (Jul 7, 2014)

We are still working with the state fair board to set a date. I'll let you know if we head that way.

Hey, if you have crab apples this year I might try to work a deal with you for some apples

BOB


----------



## Arne (Jul 8, 2014)

aryoung1980 said:


> I've picked almost 8 lbs of pie cherries (montmorency I believe) from my tree so far. This will be my first attempt at making a cherry wine.
> 
> May I ask how many pounds of cherries you use per gallon of wine? I've been reading a lot of recipes which range from 3-10 pounds with 5-6 being the most common.
> 
> ...


 
Don't have my notes handy, but last year I think I used about 5 lb. per gal. The year before I used more, but there was only slightly more flavor in that batch. Pie cherry makes a great wine. I have found if you pit them there is a bitter taste that doesn't come thru when you are done. The bitter taste seems to go away with age, tho so if yours are not pitted no worries, just takes a while longer to taste great. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Arne (Jul 8, 2014)

fivebk said:


> We are still working with the state fair board to set a date. I'll let you know if we head that way.
> 
> Hey, if you have crab apples this year I might try to work a deal with you for some apples
> 
> BOB


 
I havn't paid much attention to the crab apple tree. I was mowing under it and didn't seem like there were as many apples on it this year. Bet I can get plenty off of it for you, tho. Will watch em and when it comes time let you know. Arne.


----------



## aryoung1980 (Jul 8, 2014)

Arne said:


> Don't have my notes handy, but last year I think I used about 5 lb. per gal. The year before I used more, but there was only slightly more flavor in that batch. Pie cherry makes a great wine. I have found if you pit them there is a bitter taste that doesn't come thru when you are done. The bitter taste seems to go away with age, tho so if yours are not pitted no worries, just takes a while longer to taste great. Good luck with it, Arne.




Thanks. I was leaning towards 5lbs per gallon before but now I'll for sure use that amount. I didn't realize the pits could cause a bitterness. I think I'll try it with them in this year and see how it plays out.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## aryoung1980 (Jul 8, 2014)

I took the pits out when I crushed. Thanks again for that advice. I'm doing two 1 gallon recipes. One with cherries only and one with a grape concentrate.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Arne (Jul 11, 2014)

aryoung1980 said:


> I took the pits out when I crushed. Thanks again for that advice. I'm doing two 1 gallon recipes. One with cherries only and one with a grape concentrate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


 
Have fun with it. Bet you will wish you had more cherries to make more than that. Seems like it disappears in a hurry. Arne.


----------



## aryoung1980 (Jul 11, 2014)

Arne said:


> Have fun with it. Bet you will wish you had more cherries to make more than that. Seems like it disappears in a hurry. Arne.




I'm taking it slow since I don't know exactly what I'll like. I overshot my SG by 40 points so I will likely make a couple of more gallons to make some dry wine too. 

My tree is putting out a ton of cherries. Too bad I can't get to most of them. I picked another 5lbs yesterday but will be added to a blonde ale I'm going to brew this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Arne (Jul 11, 2014)

aryoung1980 said:


> I'm taking it slow since I don't know exactly what I'll like. I overshot my SG by 40 points so I will likely make a couple of more gallons to make some dry wine too.
> 
> My tree is putting out a ton of cherries. Too bad I can't get to most of them. I picked another 5lbs yesterday but will be added to a blonde ale I'm going to brew this week.
> 
> ...


 
When you overshoot the s.g. you can just add a little more fruit and a coresponding amount of water to dilute the s.g. down where you want it. You can probably still do it with this batch or remember it for next time if it happens again. Arne.


----------



## aryoung1980 (Jul 12, 2014)

Arne said:


> When you overshoot the s.g. you can just add a little more fruit and a coresponding amount of water to dilute the s.g. down where you want it. You can probably still do it with this batch or remember it for next time if it happens again. Arne.




How would I go about calculating the dilution since fermentation has started?

Right now I'm thinking of combining my two 1 gallon batches, adding another 5lbs of cherries, and 1 more gallon of water. 

If it helps one gallon went from 1.120 to 1.038 and the other gallon from 1.138 to 1.048.

EDIT: Nevermind. I found an equation on MoreBeer.com that I think got me pretty close.

Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## aryoung1980 (Oct 4, 2014)

All bottled up tonight. Thanks again for your advice (on this thread and the other).


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Arne (Oct 9, 2014)

aryoung1980 said:


> All bottled up tonight. Thanks again for your advice (on this thread and the other).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


 

The important question, How does it taste?? You are quite a bit ahead of me, mine are still in the freezer, but I'm thinkin about them. Arne.


----------



## aryoung1980 (Oct 9, 2014)

It tastes quite good. I'm excited to try it after 6 months in the bottle.


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## aryoung1980 (Jan 2, 2015)

Uncorked a bottle over the holidays; definitely needs some more time to mellow.


----------



## Arne (Jan 3, 2015)

Did you sweeten it at least a little? Pie cherry usually takes a bit of sweetening at the end. If needed you can add a little bit of sugar after the wine has been poured. And I am going to have to get busy and get mine in the fermenter or I will have next years batch (this years?) picked before I get last years done. Arne.


----------



## aryoung1980 (Jan 4, 2015)

No, I didn't sweeten at all. I really wanted to see what it would do on its own for this first year. My thought was to use a simple syrup at serving time if it ends up needing it after some aging. 

I'm too new in the wine world to know what I like. Everything I make is a tasting experiment for now.


----------



## Arne (Jan 5, 2015)

Cool. The great thing about making your own is make it how you like it. As long as you like it, too bad about everybody else. It is a wonderful hobby. Arne


----------



## aryoung1980 (Jul 2, 2015)

Today is the 51st week since I began fermenting the cherry wine. I had my hiccups in the process but I am very pleased with my first cherry wine. I can still smell the alcohol a bit but tastes wonderful albeit strong. It is smooth and dry.

Enjoying a glass now while I slowly pick this year's crop.


----------

